# Netflix's "Sex/Life" owes all of us here on TAM royalty checks!!!!!



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

This weekend I have been able to watch a few episodes of the show "Sex/Life" on Netflix and I believe they have plagiarised our writings here on TAM and thus owe all of us royalty fees for their content. 

The show is an ongoing portrayal of Alpha Widows, Dead Bedrooms, Nice Guys vs Bad Boys, Retroactive Jealousy, High Count vs Low Count, High Libido vs Low Libido spouses, prior sexual partners and activities influence on current relationship, lack of sexual chemistry and compatibility, swinging, consensual nonmonogamy, pregnancy and miscarriage's influence on relationship, exhibitionism, semi-public sex for getting that "spark" back, pining for ex's, developing feelings for coworkers, sexual excitment vs stability and security of home and family, Monogamy vs promiscuity as our natural state, getting turned on as well as disgusted over partner's past sexual exploits etc etc etc etc etc etc etc, I can go on and on and this is all within the first handful of episodes!

I'm telling you the content of the show was taken right out of the pages here on TAM and I think they owe us compensation. 
How do we go about showing we have been plagiarised and seek our fair compensation for our writings??


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

It’s funny, I’ve seen the entire season and won’t be watching season two. I can personally relate to some of it, however, reading TAM the last few years, I can relate to all of it!


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

oldshirt said:


> This weekend I have been able to watch a few episodes of the show "Sex/Life" on Netflix and I believe they have plagiarised our writings here on TAM and thus owe all of us royalty fees for their content.
> 
> The show is an ongoing portrayal of Alpha Widows, Dead Bedrooms, Nice Guys vs Bad Boys, Retroactive Jealousy, High Count vs Low Count, High Libido vs Low Libido spouses, prior sexual partners and activities influence on current relationship, lack of sexual chemistry and compatibility, swinging, consensual nonmonogamy, pregnancy and miscarriage's influence on relationship, exhibitionism, semi-public sex for getting that "spark" back, pining for ex's, developing feelings for coworkers, sexual excitment vs stability and security of home and family, Monogamy vs promiscuity as our natural state, getting turned on as well as disgusted over partner's past sexual exploits etc etc etc etc etc etc etc, I can go on and on and this is all within the first handful of episodes!
> 
> ...


Because the show depicts real life scenarios and events despite obviously some glamor and fiction. That's why it is close enough to many people's lives and hearts despite what they are saying.

I personally like it a lot. looking forward to the second season.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

romantic_dreamer said:


> I personally like it a lot. looking forward to the second season.


Let me guess, your wife never cheated on you.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

RebuildingMe said:


> Let me guess, your wife never cheated on you.


Or he doesn't mind if she does


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

RebuildingMe said:


> Let me guess, your wife never cheated on you.


No. Never cheated and will never cheat. I never cheated too and will never cheat.

And the reason is because we truly love each other. There is no reason to cheat. However if I felt unloved or rejected in sex I don't know what I would have done. Even if my wife loved me but I did not have deep sexual intimate connection with her (basically if I were Billie) I cannot say would I have been doing. Every path here is equality bad: staying in sexually unsatisfied marriage, cheating or divorce.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

RebuildingMe said:


> Let me guess, your wife never cheated on you.


I can see how the show could be VERY triggering for some people. 

In fact, there's probably something in it that could push everyone's discomfort buttons.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm watching it and I'm not impressed. Beautiful bodies, no brain. Full of stereotypes. I guess life is full of stereotypes.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

romantic_dreamer said:


> No. Never cheated and will never cheat. I never cheated too and will never cheat.


And that, my friend, it why you are looking forward to season two.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

In Absentia said:


> I'm watching it and I'm not impressed. Beautiful bodies, no brain. Full of stereotypes. I guess life is full of stereotypes.


Stereotypes or archetypes? 

I think the vast majority of married people will encounter almost all of these things to one degree or another at some point in their lives. 

The show is just a condensed version showing it all in a handful of 50 minute episodes rather than played out over an 80 year lifetime. .... and it's glamorised with nothing but beautiful people with perfectly sculpted bodies in a posh, jet-setting Manhatten lifestyle. 

But the same things play out in life whether amongst the rich and beautiful in Manhatten or with the toothless and stretchmarked and potbellied in the trailer parks of Arkansas (that was stereotyping to show the difference)


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

RebuildingMe said:


> And that, my friend, it why you are looking forward to season two.


I understand for people who have bene cheated on or who themselves cheated this show may awaken painful memories. This show is more then about plain cheating. I said elsewhere both husband and wife love each other and want their marriage to work. but they can't because they are sexually incompatible. And wife has that external sexual flame that her husband cannot provide. All this makes the whole situation really tragic and everyone is truly miserable. I especially feel for the husband. But at the same time I do not blame the wife. TAM people crucified her but it is not her fault she cannot get from her husband what she really desires. She loves her husband and wants to make her marriage work. But it is impossible, she does not realize this.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

romantic_dreamer said:


> I understand for people who have bene cheated on or who themselves cheated this show may awaken painful memories. This show is more then about plain cheating. I said elsewhere both husband and wife love each other and want their marriage to work. but they can't because they are sexually incompatible. And wife has that external sexual flame that her husband cannot provide. All this makes the whole situation really tragic and everyone is truly miserable. I especially feel for the husband. But at the same time I do not blame the wife. TAM people crucified her but it is not her fault she cannot get from her husband what she really desires. She loves her husband and wants to make her marriage work. But it is impossible, she does not realize this.


That's a fair synopsis of what I have seen thus far. 

I am only several episodes in at the moment (no spoilers!!) but thus far, there has not been any actual cheating yet (again, no spoilers! ) 

But I will point out that the H has been just as tempted and has just as golden an opportunity with someone that he relates to on a more personal level as well. 

We tend to have a knee-jerk assumption that it is the HL person in a marriage that is prone to cheating. 

But often the LL is actually LL4U and they are just as tempted when they come across someone that trips their trigger.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I think the men's gym shower scene of the ex's **** isn't real. It looks way too large and what are the chances that particular actor in that role is in real life packing that? Anyone else think that's not real?


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Livvie said:


> I think the men's gym shower scene of the ex's **** isn't real. It looks way too large and what are the chances that particular actor in that role is in real life packing that? Anyone else think that's not real?


I can't help but think what woman would want a guy with that weapon


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Livvie said:


> I think the men's gym shower scene of the ex's **** isn't real. It looks way too large and what are the chances that particular actor in that role is in real life packing that? Anyone else think that's not real?


I assumed it was a prop from the get-go. It was just to support the storyline that he had much more sexual prowess than the husband. 

I even guessed that would be the case the moment the husband followed him into the shower. That was completely predictable.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Livvie said:


> I think the men's gym shower scene of the ex's **** isn't real. It looks way too large and what are the chances that particular actor in that role is in real life packing that? Anyone else think that's not real?


....and if he was really packing that, he wouldn't be a record producer or anything else, he would have been a porn star LOL


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Are any of you old enough to remember the old TV show Moonlighting which was Bruce Willis' break-out role that lead to his fame and fortune?

In a way, the ex BF in Sex/Life reminds me a lot of Moonlighting when Bruce Willis and Cybil Shepard were starting to acknowledge their feelings for each other and then her ex BF (Mark Harmon) shows up and he is better looking, more educated and successful, an astronaut and just simply "better" in all pertinent domains than Bruce Willis and it causes him a bit of a personal crisis. 

They weren't able to have the shower scene back in 1980s prime time TV but it was alluded to there as well. It makes me wonder if the writers were old enough to have seen that show and had it influence the roles of Brad and Cooper in S/L.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Livvie said:


> I think the men's gym shower scene of the ex's **** isn't real. It looks way too large and what are the chances that particular actor in that role is in real life packing that? Anyone else think that's not real?


You’d have to ask “Billie”. She’s dating him in real life, seconds from signing her own divorce papers. Cants make this stuff up!


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

RebuildingMe said:


> You’d have to ask “Billie”. She’s dating him in real life, seconds from signing her own divorce papers. Cants make this stuff up!


Holy **** really???? Omg!


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

RebuildingMe said:


> You’d have to ask “Billie”. She’s dating him in real life, seconds from signing her own divorce papers. Cants make this stuff up!


Wow that is wild!!

This begs the age old question of whether art imitates life or life imitates art.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

I love that it's basically Red Pill propaganda and so many women love and identify with it, particularly on the usual women-centric blogs. Those same blogs that would be the first to scream how toxic Red Pill is. And I thin Red Pill is stupid. So funny!


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

sokillme said:


> I love that it's basically Red Pill propaganda and so many women love and identify with it, particularly on the usual women-centric blogs. Those same blogs that would be the first to scream how toxic Red Pill is. And I thin Red Pill is stupid. So funny!


How is basically red pill propaganda? I haven't seen the show.



romantic_dreamer said:


> I understand for people who have bene cheated on or who themselves cheated this show may awaken painful memories. This show is more then about plain cheating. I said elsewhere both husband and wife love each other and want their marriage to work. but they can't because they are sexually incompatible. And wife has that external sexual flame that her husband cannot provide. All this makes the whole situation really tragic and everyone is truly miserable. I especially feel for the husband. But at the same time I do not blame the wife. TAM people crucified her but it is not her fault she cannot get from her husband what she really desires. She loves her husband and wants to make her marriage work. But it is impossible, she does not realize this.


All of that should've been worked out before they even got married. This is 100% on the wife for agreeing to marry him if she felt that way.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

BruceBanner said:


> How is basically red pill propaganda? I haven't seen the show.
> 
> 
> 
> All of that should've been worked out before they even got married. This is 100% on the wife for agreeing to marry him if she felt that way.


I wouldn't say it is red pill propaganda as it isn't really trying to accomplish anything other than garner viewing ratings with exotic sex scenes and beautiful bodies, but I would say it exemplifies a lot of stuff that the red pill community says. 

And I don't know if I would point the finger at the wife too much as many people do not marry the person they had the hottest sex with. Often times the people that one has the most high intensity sex with are not the sane and responsible person that one would want to marry and have a home and family and bills with. 

The show does a fairly reasonable job of showing that sometimes it's not that we miss the ex BF/GF personally so much as what we are actually missing is the person that WE USED to be and the life we used to have even though we worked very hard to establish a safe, stable and secure married and home life.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Livvie said:


> I think the men's gym shower scene of the ex's **** isn't real. It looks way too large and what are the chances that particular actor in that role is in real life packing that? Anyone else think that's not real?


Wait, I thought size didn't matter. A bigger one is not better, it's just different. 

Talk about advancing stereotypes. LOL


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Sfort said:


> Wait, I thought size didn't matter. A bigger one is not better, it's just different.
> 
> Talk about advancing stereotypes. LOL


They wrote that scene just so they could show the husband seeing the ex boyfriend in the shower at the gym, they showed a fake huge **** on the guy and the husband rolling his eyes when he saw it. The whole thing was so predictable. I knew it was gonna happen the second the husband stepped into the ex's gym.


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

oldshirt said:


> And I don't know if I would point the finger at the wife too much as many people do not marry the person they had the hottest sex with. Often times the people that one has the most high intensity sex with are not the sane and responsible person that one would want to marry and have a home and family and bills with.


Who cares she still wasted his time. It's still on her.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Livvie said:


> They wrote that scene just so they could show the husband seeing the ex boyfriend in the shower at the gym, they showed a fake huge **** on the guy


Didn't look fake to me... it might not have been the actor's, though...

When I was younger, at uni, I was told girls were looking for guys with big willies and they would form an orderly queue to try the oversized delight. Not sure if was true.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Livvie said:


> They wrote that scene just so they could show the husband seeing the ex boyfriend in the shower at the gym, they showed a fake huge **** on the guy and the husband rolling his eyes when he saw it. The whole thing was so predictable. I knew it was gonna happen the second the husband stepped into the ex's gym.


Totally agree, but I'm not so sure it was fake. It clearly was not the main actor. The editing was very poor.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes, that's what I mean by fake. It wasn't that guy's body part.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Livvie said:


> Yes, that's what I mean by fake. It wasn't that guy's body part.


There is something going on there. I didn't personally catch it, but I read an article that if you look close, in the big **** scene the actor is missing a tattoo on his groin that he should have had at that point in the timeline. It is either prosthetic or body double.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

BruceBanner said:


> How is basically red pill propaganda? I haven't seen the show.


The story fits Alpha F, beta Bucks to a tee. Also the whole premise of the wife is that she had a lot of sexual experience and she isn't satisfied with a boring husband. (Right out of the Red Pill philosophy.) This is the whole women who have more then xx partners lose the ability to pair bond, pretty common thinking in Red Pill circles. I haven't seen the show but I have read a lot about it. I bet the creator and writers are Red Pill enthusiasts.

Just read the comments on the YouTube link, half the guys are just quoting Red Pill and talking about how the show follows the theories. To quote -

"Brad had a much bigger member, so he imprinted her whereas Cooper wasn't big enough to override the imprint. Cooper was doomed due to genetics alone. Once a woman has a large partner, she can never mentally go back."

It's the Red Pill's "Birth of a Nation" It's so funny that some of the usual idiots see this show as empowering to women. In that sense I love how subversive it is.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

sokillme said:


> The story fits Alpha F, beta Bucks to a tee. Also the whole premise of the wife is that she had a lot of sexual experience and she isn't satisfied with a boring husband. (Right out of the Red Pill philosophy.) I haven't seen the show but I have read a lot about it. I bet the creator and writers are Red Pill enthusiasts.
> 
> It's the Red Pill's "Birth of a Nation"


The creator is Stacy Rukeyser, an executive producer on the Lifetime network. It is based on the memoirs of B.B. Easton, an American psychologist who wrote '44 Chapters About 4 Men' - the memoir that Sex/Live is based on. Both people are women.



> The series is an adaptation of American psychologist and author B.B. Easton's 2016 self-published memoir, _44 Chapters About Four Men,_ which details her four main loves prior to meeting her husband, Ken.
> 
> Like the character of Billie in _Sex/Life_, B.B. has revealed that *she began journaling and fantasising about her passionate exploits with her exes *shortly after her second child was born and the "monotony" of her marriage set in.


Maybe it sounds like Red Pill because the crimson capsule has the right of it.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

DownButNotOut said:


> The creator is Stacy Rukeyser, an executive producer on the Lifetime network. It is based on the memoirs of B.B. Easton, an American psychologist who wrote '44 Chapters About 4 Men' - the memoir that Sex/Live is based on. Both people are women.
> 
> Maybe it sounds like Red Pill because the crimson capsule has the right of it.


My only problem with Red Pill is that it seems to say this is women's nature, not this is some women's nature. In my experience 50% or the people in this world are not worth the effort but that leaves the other 50% who are. Also I think judging yourself by sex count it stupid. The dating philosophy seems to be all about getting this kind of women, which I guess makes sense if you think all women are like this. In my mind, the women who are like that are the ones you have fun with, you are foolish to marry them though. If that was the premise I would would have less of a problem with it. I think a lot of what they say is good for young men to hear. Someone I read wrote that being an alpha isn't about sex or money it's about determining your own path. That I agree with.

I think the show is very realistic and have no problem with it. I mean all one has to do is read these boards to know as much. It's not something that I would watch for entertainment though, just like I wouldn't watch a series where the main character was a rapist either.

If it helps destroy the myth some men have growing up that women are the "fairer" sex which allows them to be naive and end up in abusive situations, which seems to still be common then it's a positive thing.

What I have to laugh about is how it has become a useful tell. If you read boards about it, there are more then a small amount of women commenting on how they don't blame the main character, or how she is entitled to good sex, ignoring how she has many other options. From what I gather she hasn't even spoken to her husband about her dissatisfaction. Again that is a good thing. Everyone dating women like that should immediately put her in the "have fun" category.

It's illuminating in the sense that generally speaking young women will complain that there are no good men to marry. The men not marrying are pointing to behavior just like this show and saying it's too much of a risk. The response seems to always be, that that kind of women is so rare that they hardly exist. Um the comments on the show don't make it seem rare. The main actress seems to be following the same path as her character and is proud of it. She pretty much implies as much. Again now we have a show that to some people celebrates this behavior. My position has always been that today's society is so self focused that marriage is a hard prospect for anyone no matter what sex you are. Yeah there are lots of women who want to get married but many of these women just don't have the skill set, just like many men don't today. I think the show in it's way illuminates that.

I will be interesting to see what the conclusion will be at the end. But the good news is this show will now be a clear flashpoint in popular culture that can be pointed to the everyone knows, that basically explains the anti marriage guys position. It's even funnier that it was a show created by women. Not sure if they think they are empowering women or if they have had it with the kind of women the main character is, maybe they just wanted to make a show to push peoples buttons, but whatever the show is subversive propaganda at it's best. I would bet then know that. 

And like all entertainment that did that in the past no one has even caught on to it yet. Remember ,lots and lots of mainstream people are completely hostile to the kinds of things that Red Pill says about today's women and marriage, but put it in a show and they don't even blink and eye. Again though I sympathize to a small extent at the end I don't even agree, but it is too funny.

To be fair there are ton of women who are basically saying it's awful, who are saying they stopped watching because of the main characters decisions. But I have never been one to say all women or men. I think there are great young women and men, I just hope they end up together.

Anyway this sounds like good art to me.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

sokillme said:


> My only problem with Red Pill is that it seems to say this is women's nature, not this is some women's nature. In my experience 50% or the people in this world are not worth the effort but that leaves the other 50% who are. Also I think judging yourself by sex count it stupid. The dating philosophy seems to be all about getting this kind of women, which I guess makes sense if you think all women are like this. In my mind, the women who are like that are the ones you have fun with, you are foolish to marry them though. If that was the premise I would would have less of a problem with it. I think a lot of what they say is good for young men to hear. Someone I read wrote that being an alpha isn't about sex or money it's about determining your own path. That I agree with.
> 
> I think the show is very realistic and have no problem with it. I mean all one has to do is read these boards to know as much. It's not something that I would watch for entertainment though, just like I wouldn't watch a series where the main character was a rapist either.
> 
> ...


I can't bring myself to watch it. As much as I am intrigued by the steamy sex scenes I can't get past the story. It feels like it is glamorizing and justifying cheating. Same thing as with modern "horror" films. I like a good scare, but these movies that are just about killing and torture just don't do it for me. This shows just seems like relationship killing and torture. No thanks.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I can't bring myself to watch it. As much as I am intrigued by the steamy sex scenes I can't get past the story. It feels like it is glamorizing and justifying cheating. Same thing as with modern "horror" films. I like a good scare, but these movies that are just about killing and torture just don't do it for me. This shows just seems like relationship killing and torture. No thanks.


Pretty much my take too. I don't want to watch it. It's just funny how the same sites who are incredulously hostile to the philosophy of the show, actively promote it. Again it's subversive art are at its finest. 

In about a year these blogs will have the typical bipolar writers writing "does Red Pill have a point". But it wouldn't be - society needs to change, it will be - so what, we should accept this as a part of modern society. 

Just watch.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

One thing I did appreciate about the show was her voice-over narration towards the end of the final episode where she said -

“ you CAN have it all, just not always at the same time.”

And

“ we live many different lives during the course of our lifetime.” 

In my experience, that last statement is very true. Over the course of our lives, we may have many different incarnations.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

oldshirt said:


> One thing I did appreciate about the show was her voice-over narration towards the end of the final episode where she said -
> 
> “ you CAN have it all, just not always at the same time.”
> 
> ...


And being that self centered in your thinking is also realistic when you are cheating. This would be exactly what someone about to cheat on their spouse would think.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

sokillme said:


> And being that self centered in your thinking is also realistic when you are cheating. This would be exactly what someone about to cheat on their spouse would think.


But that’s kind of like saying that a cheater would say they ice cream. 

Yes, cheaters do like ice cream and probably all cheaters have said they like ice cream at some point. 

But that doesn’t make the fact that probably 99.9 % of the earth’s population like cream mean that 99.9% of population are cheaters. 

Whether we want to or chose to or even realize we’re doing it at the time, people change over the course of their lives.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

I watched this show b/c of all the uproar on here to see what the fuss was about. I thought the main character was really stupid, considering she was a psychology major of all things. I couldn't understand how she was incapable of introspection, putting up with that ridiculous man who seemed like a walking trope (emotionally unavailable, narcissistic, sadistic, etc, etc), so I did not relate to her at all.

IMO, she was nuts to cheat on that sexy hunk of a man who ALSO knew how to take care of business. That manchild she threw him over for was so unattractive b/c he behaved like a child destroying toys when they stopped amusing him. I don't understand why she didn't talk to her husband instead of pulling the passive-aggressive crap (hurtful!) with the diary. To be fair, that episode where he was straining to watch the game was cringe-worthy and triggering for me. Rejection from your spouse is HARD, especially if that's the status quo, however, no reason to cheat. 

Ok, so some of the sex scenes were hot, but I was morbidly curious as to what goes on in someone's mind to allow them to be so selfish as to cheat on someone they claim to love. I'm a BS and was not triggered, so I don't understand all the butthurt comments. To be fair, she should have told her husband about her past and not present herself as a wholesome woman. 

Maybe she thought she could change, but both of them went into marriage expecting different things, so it was only a matter of time before the **** hit the fan. I found it so hard to watch the last episode, when they thought they were back on the same page, trying to move forward together, then she cheated. I hope her husband has the balls to drop her now that he knows she's all fake tears and empty promises. I'll watch the next season, it's entertaining enough and I'm morbidly curious.




Livvie said:


> They wrote that scene just so they could show the husband seeing the ex boyfriend in the shower at the gym, they showed a fake huge **** on the guy and the husband rolling his eyes when he saw it. The whole thing was so predictable. I knew it was gonna happen the second the husband stepped into the ex's gym.


WTH! I saw no weiners!


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

TXTrini said:


> WTH! I saw no weiners!


Episode 3 about 19-20 minutes in, lol


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Episode 3 about 19-20 minutes in, lol


Why is your tongue hanging out? 😂


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

TXTrini said:


> I watched this show b/c of all the uproar on here to see what the fuss was about. I thought the main character was really stupid, considering she was a psychology major of all things. I couldn't understand how she was incapable of introspection, putting up with that ridiculous man who seemed like a walking trope (emotionally unavailable, narcissistic, sadistic, etc, etc), so I did not relate to her at all.
> 
> IMO, she was nuts to cheat on that sexy hunk of a man who ALSO knew how to take care of business. That manchild she threw him over for was so unattractive b/c he behaved like a child destroying toys when they stopped amusing him. I don't understand why she didn't talk to her husband instead of pulling the passive-aggressive crap (hurtful!) with the diary. To be fair, that episode where he was straining to watch the game was cringe-worthy and triggering for me. Rejection from your spouse is HARD, especially if that's the status quo, however, no reason to cheat.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you wrote. Cooper is a beta and should have kicked her ass out of the house.

I think the wiener is episode 4 and you can’t miss it, literally.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Torninhalf said:


> Why is your tongue hanging out? 😂


I don't swing "that" way, but man or woman will drool over that monster, lol. Quite impressive. Even more so that Adam Demos says it was all him contradicting the theories that it was a prosthetic or body double.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I don't swing "that" way, but man or woman will drool over that monster, lol. Quite impressive. Even more so that Adam Demos says it was all him contradicting the theories that it was a prosthetic or body double.


I was not drooling. I thought that thing would rip a woman in 2. 🤷🏼‍♀️😂


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

sokillme said:


> My only problem with Red Pill is that it seems to say this is women's nature, not this is some women's nature. In my experience 50% or the people in this world are not worth the effort but that leaves the other 50% who are. Also I think judging yourself by sex count it stupid. The dating philosophy seems to be all about getting this kind of women, which I guess makes sense if you think all women are like this. In my mind, the women who are like that are the ones you have fun with, you are foolish to marry them though. If that was the premise I would would have less of a problem with it. I think a lot of what they say is good for young men to hear. Someone I read wrote that being an alpha isn't about sex or money it's about determining your own path. That I agree with.
> 
> I think the show is very realistic and have no problem with it. I mean all one has to do is read these boards to know as much. It's not something that I would watch for entertainment though, just like I wouldn't watch a series where the main character was a rapist either.
> 
> ...


(SPOILER ALERT! Do not read if you don’t want to know the ending!!)

I finished the season last night. The final moment is an old school cliff hanger that leads us to believe that they are going to tear each other’s clothes off in the first moments of the next season - -

- but as of now, there has been NO actual physical infidelity in the entire show.

And I am willing to bet that the next episode will be like the old time weekly matinees at the Bijou where the stage coach flies off the cliff into the abyss at the end of the last episode, but in the next episode you see the hero clinging to tree root just over the edge of the cliff as the wagon smashes onto the ground below.

They’re going to try to milk this as long as they can and dangle the wife and the ex like a carrot as long as they can get ratings. 

If they bang one out, it will have only one steamy sex scene and then the rest will be the fallout and fight scenes. 

Where as if they can keep showing flashbacks and fantasy scenes, they can play this out indefinitely.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Episode 3 about 19-20 minutes in, lol


Dude, I remember the scene, but it must have been censored (sharing an account with someone overseas) or I fell asleep right then for a bit. Oh well. 



RebuildingMe said:


> I agree with everything you wrote. Cooper is a beta and should have kicked her ass out of the house.
> 
> I think the wiener is episode 4 and you can’t miss it, literally.


Was he? Or was he just in love with her?
I guess everyone's definitions of alpha and beta are different. I don't think manchild was alpha at all, he behaved like a little ****. To me, alphas take care of the pack, they aren't selfish selfindulgent asshats.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

oldshirt said:


> But that’s kind of like saying that a cheater would say they ice cream.
> 
> Yes, cheaters do like ice cream and probably all cheaters have said they like ice cream at some point.
> 
> ...


I don't know, I don't really think in terms of I when I think about my life, because of my commitment to my wife. Not in the sense of having it all. My purpose isn't about having it all anymore. My purpose is about what we can have together and a lot of that is really about providing for her life. 

That is kind of my point, anyone who is married and still thinking about their life in terms so self centered is going to be bad at marriage, however it makes perfect sense that someone who thinks that way would cheat. In the story she is unhappy but it's precisely because she is thinking about having it all for herself that she doesn't talk to her husband about it. After all this is her life not their life. She can do what she needs to for HER life.

I am reading a lot into it, and I doubt that show is that smart. It's probably more something one of the writers read on a blog the day before. But maybe.

I am starting to think I need to watch the show.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

sokillme said:


> In the story she is unhappy but it's precisely because she is thinking about having it all for herself that she doesn't talk to her husband about it. After all this is her life not their life. She can do what she needs to for HER life.
> 
> I am reading a lot into it, and I doubt that show is that smart. It's probably more something one of the writers read on a blog the day before. But maybe.
> 
> I am starting to think I need to watch the show.


You probably should watch it because she actually DOES tell him that their sex life needs work, so the people saying she doesn’t ever talk to him about it at all are in error.

But by the time she does talk about, the flames are popping up around them and the walls are starting to come tumbling down.

But this is one of the ways I think the show got it right - many women WONT come out and address a sexual issue until they are up to the nose in the quicksand and sinking fast. This is a reality. We see it here every day.

Yes, she SHOULD address the issue before the core meltdown is eminent, but a lot of what “should” happen, doesn’t in the real world. 

It’s an inconvenient truth that many women want and expect men to just innately know what they want and they will dump your azz if you don’t,,, especially in the realm of sexuality.

In fact for many women, it is a total turn and they will lose respect and desire for a man that they have to tutor and provide instruction. 

In the show, she herself was being torn by her own desires and her own discontent because in her mind she SHOULD have been completely happy and content and satisfied because she had the handsome, successful, ambitious husband, the big, beautiful house, the Mercedes and two perfect kids. 

She herself was trying to deny and disregard her sexual dissatisfaction and trying to tell herself it wasn’t real.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

(SPOILER ALERT - don’t read further if you don’t want the ending given away)

I need to reiterate for those talking about cheating etc

As of the end of the first season, there has been NO actual physical affair by any of the characters. 

Temptations yes.

Inappropriate discussions yes.

Disregard of boundaries yes. 

Some declarations of desire and wanting to engage yes. 

But as of the conclusion of this season, there has been no actual physical infidelity, and I am not sure when or even IF there will be.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

oldshirt said:


> (SPOILER ALERT - don’t read further if you don’t want the ending given away)
> 
> I need to reiterate for those talking about cheating etc
> 
> ...


I'm going to reiterate SPOILER ALERT 📢




Yes there was infidelity but it was on the husband's part, he got the blow job from that woman even though she begged him not to.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Livvie said:


> I'm going to reiterate SPOILER ALERT 📢
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even she said it was not cheating the next day when he was having a bit of a guilt attack. 

I would file that more under gross boundary violation, disrespect and general crude and shtty behavior than actual cheating.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Livvie said:


> I'm going to reiterate SPOILER ALERT 📢
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can’t go to a swingers party and then yell foul later. I pondered it for a while, but I think I disagree with you on this one.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

RebuildingMe said:


> You can’t go to a swingers party and then yell foul later. I pondered it for a while, but I think I disagree with you on this one.


But they weren't really sure what it was before they got there, and then agreed to just walk around and check it out and not to participate...


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Livvie said:


> But they weren't really sure what it was before they got there, and then agreed to just walk around and check it out and not to participate...


Billie also ended up saying she didn't want to do it (public sex with each other) once they got started, then clearly told her husband no when he was offered the BJ. Being at that sort of party wasn't premeditated so they didn't have a chance to discuss boundaries. So yeah, it's cheating in my book. 

To me, her consoling him and telling him it wasn't cheating seemed more like guilt on her part or just wanting to console him/not see him like that. Of course, they went on to pretend like nothing ever happened and hung out with the other couple afterward so... 

Why I watched this ****, I have no clue.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Livvie said:


> But they weren't really sure what it was before they got there, and then agreed to just walk around and check it out and not to participate...


When you step into the door and see nekkid people walking around and having sex in front of God and country, you know you’re not in Kansas anymore. 

It was bad behavior and gross disrespect and a F-you towards her on his part, but Billie herself told him the next day it was not cheating.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

bobert said:


> Why I watched this ****, I have no clue.


That’s the bigger question we should be asking.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Though in the first episode when the women said they were banging "one singer, drummer, and bassist after another"... There is no way those women would be going for the bassists. IRL bassists don't get any love


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

bobert said:


> Why I watched this ****, I have no clue.



Why I watched this ****, I have no clue.
[/QUOTE]

Then you also have to ask yourself why you read posts here because it’s darn near the same thing just in a tv show format. 

Reading through posts here for an hour is no different that watching an episode of S/L. 

That’s why I think they owe us royalties. They are taking our content, adding posh neighborhoods, beautiful people and perfect bodies and making millions off of our storylines.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

oldshirt said:


> Then you also have to ask yourself why you read posts here because it’s darn near the same thing just in a tv show format.
> 
> Reading through posts here for an hour is no different that watching an episode of S/L.


Perhaps, but it doesn't feel the same to me. Trash TV like that usually isn't my thing.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

bobert said:


> Billie also ended up saying she didn't want to do it (public sex with each other) once they got started, then clearly told her husband no when he was offered the BJ. Being at that sort of party wasn't premeditated so they didn't have a chance to discuss boundaries. So yeah, it's cheating in my book.
> 
> To me, her consoling him and telling him it wasn't cheating seemed more like guilt on her part or just wanting to console him/not see him like that. Of course, they went on to pretend like nothing ever happened and hung out with the other couple afterward so...
> 
> Why I watched this ****, I have no clue.


Lemme put it this way - trying to make the charge of cheating while standing naked in the middle of an orgy at a swinger's party is like trying to charge someone with assault and battery at an MMA match or reckless driving at a demolition derby. 

Destructive and harmful behavior on his part - yes. Cheating?????? It was 3 feet in front of her face and she didn't tell him not to and didn't try to intervene. She made a variety of pained facial expressions and look of horror, but she did not expressly tell him not to. 

Now I do think you are correct that the next day she was basically trying to call it even and say it was a tit-for-tat in attempt to get him to drop the whole issue over her hang up with the ex. 

It was all very unhealthy, dysfunctional, maladaptive, disrespectful, hurtful, gross disregard for other's feelings and boundaries etc etc but to call it cheating??? When they start issuing speeding tickets at the Indy 500, then we can discuss whether it was actual cheating.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

oldshirt said:


> Lemme put it this way - trying to make the charge of cheating while standing naked in the middle of an orgy at a swinger's party is like trying to charge someone with assault and battery at an MMA match or reckless driving at a demolition derby.
> 
> Destructive and harmful behavior on his part - yes. Cheating?????? It was 3 feet in front of her face and she didn't tell him not to and didn't try to intervene. She made a variety of pained facial expressions and look of horror, but she did not expressly tell him not to.
> 
> ...


So "painful facial expressions" don't count as her clearly not wanting it? She had to verbalize it? I disagree. What if she was horrified and froze? What if she wanted him to turn Trina(?) down? They didn't discuss boundaries, and he KNEW Billie wasn't okay with it based on her facial expression. He had the mind movies, then agreed to the bj. It was out of revenge. 

And, if a couple goes to a swingers party I'm sure they can still have rules/boundaries. If those are broken, yeah, it's cheating IMO.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I'd have to watch the scene again but I'm pretty sure she DID verbalize not to do it!


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Livvie said:


> I'd have to watch the scene again but I'm pretty sure she DID verbalize not to do it!


I have nothing better to do apparently, so I watched that scene again. She didn't verbalize it but they made eye contact and she shook her head "no". That's enough for me.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Ugh!

Does it get better?

I just watched the first episode and found it so tedious to watch. The dialogue is extraordinarily lame and vacuous. Plus the characters are unattractive, terribly fake, shallow and so ****ing boring. While all of the sex scenes were very pedestrian as well.

I am amazed that anyone has watched this series to the end.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Personal said:


> Ugh!
> 
> Does it get better?
> 
> ...


It doesn't get better, and the sex scenes are pretty boring. Just a lot of men's asses, a shower not a grower, an unattractive lead woman (IMO), some sex in public places, and a little chocolate drizzled down the buttcrack and lapped up.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

bobert said:


> So "painful facial expressions" don't count as her clearly not wanting it? She had to verbalize it? I disagree. What if she was horrified and froze? What if she wanted him to turn Trina(?) down? They didn't discuss boundaries, and he KNEW Billie wasn't okay with it based on her facial expression. He had the mind movies, then agreed to the bj. It was out of revenge.
> 
> And, if a couple goes to a swingers party I'm sure they can still have rules/boundaries. If those are broken, yeah, it's cheating IMO.


As I have said, this was destructive and harmful behavior and a gross disregard of feelings and comfort zones. I interpreted his behavior towards her as intentionally cruel and a F-you towards her. I am not saying it was ok or that anyone should ever do it. 

(we also need to keep in mind this is a TV show and that will would be galacticaly inappropriate for any couple to just walk into the door of a swingers party and start getting it on with people without first discussing boundaries and comfort zones and expectations of behavior etc etc and it was also terribly inappropriate and predatorial for their so-called "friends" to take them there without disclosing the nature of the environment. This whole scene was wildly unrealistic and inappropriate in countless ways) 

But my point remains that charging him with cheating in that instance is analogous to a reckless driving charge at a demolition derby or assault at a hockey game. 

It was shtty behavior for sure. But cheating would have to be in the eye of the beholder and she was not considering it cheating by the light of the following day.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Personal said:


> Ugh!
> 
> Does it get better?
> 
> ...


I've not read the whole thread.

I watched the first episode a few weeks back and also found it tedious enough to not bother watching any more.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

oldshirt said:


> Then you also have to ask yourself why you read posts here because it’s darn near the same thing just in a tv show format.
> 
> Reading through posts here for an hour is no different that watching an episode of S/L.
> 
> That’s why I think they owe us royalties. They are taking our content, adding posh neighborhoods, beautiful people and perfect bodies and making millions off of our storylines.


Because this is real life stories, not Hollywood. Just like no one on this site has 10” junk.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

bobert said:


> It doesn't get better, and the sex scenes are pretty boring. Just a lot of men's asses, a shower not a grower, an unattractive lead woman (IMO), some sex in public places, and a little chocolate drizzled down the buttcrack and lapped up.


Some of us appreciate shapely male butts  

Buuuuuut, it didn't feel emotionally charged to me ... just people going through the motions...👉👌


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

RebuildingMe said:


> Because this is real life stories, not Hollywood. Just like no one on this site has 10” junk.


True story. Mine is 11"


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

TXTrini said:


> Some of us appreciate shapely male butts
> 
> Buuuuuut, it didn't feel emotionally charged to me ... just people going through the motions...👉👌


I think part of the reason the show didn't do it for me is that I didn't give a crap about any of the characters, or felt any particular chemistry between them, and all just seemed cheesy. I wouldn't be watching it just for the sex scenes (yes, I know it's called Sex/Life) but if I'm watching a show on Netflix, it also needs some kind of emotional or mentally stimulating aspect. 

Shows that I've enjoyed that have aspects of sexuality and sex lives, include Spike Lee's 'She's Gotta Have It'. 
And 'Losing Alice' (Israeli psychological thriller series).


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Wait, I tell a fib, I did care about what happened to the butterfly.
Even though that unto itself was a symbolic cliché.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Enigma32 said:


> True story. Mine is 11"


And I look like Catwoman. True story.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

heartsbeating said:


> And I look like Catwoman. True story.


This is why I am with a woman that grew up on the metric system. I can say I have 11" and she doesn't know what that means. But the dude who is telling the truth and says he has 9" will seem small. I win either way.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Enigma32 said:


> This is why I am with a woman that grew up on the metric system. I can say I have 11" and she doesn't know what that means. But the dude who is telling the truth and says he has 9" will seem small. I win either way.


She’s not ever played a 12” …record… vinyl record I’m guessing.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

I don't understand why so many people have their head in the sand on this one like no one has ever made love to their partner and wished he or she was like someone from their past ,

I think a lot of the crap is coming from people that have been around and know what it is like to be with another person

It is hypercritical to sleep with a woman or man that is like Billy but say their not good enough to wed, sounds to me like a user to me

the one about swinging clubs or parties ,
I have been to one a few times with my wife , so like Billy , the first time we went se did not know what to expect ,
a very classy house with a pool with a night club beside it and lights on in the parking ,
there was every type car in the parking from your family Volvo , camper van ,even a land rover to the odd expensive car like one Maserati few BMW .

we walked up to the door and it looked like we were walking into any high class bar except it was the first time
when we got to the hall way there was a locked door with no handle and notices to read saying it was a privet adult club for over 18
no phones or cameras no photos ,
Fear not, the women or men who will caress you with their eyes, will always show extreme gallantry and exquisite politeness, that goes without saying ... we will be extremely rigorous on this last point ... .nothing without consent first 
and they had a dress code on jeans for the men and women had to have dress or skirt 


we had to ring a bell to be let in , and the owners wife opened the door
greeted us introduced herself and gave us a run down to what was where in the club and told us the dance floor area and the bar is for dressed only then the changing room there was a heated pool , sauna ,steam rooms , were all no sex areas ,
then she pointed up stairs and said there is play areas up stairs with video room and rooms with and without BDSM equipment that area the only rule was no foot ware , as the floors were polished wood floors

THEN SHE left us to do as we wanted , if we wished this was the time to walk out
but we agreed to get drink and just see what was this new world like ,
very different to what we expected ,
first everyone is very respectful 
my wife thought she would have to be protected and that men would be jumping on her , 
but  it was much better than any night club we had ever been at 
people keeping their distance and been very polite 

so the way the friend approached them would not happen ,
we had time to talk so like the couple in the story we explored a little 
but agreed we were not going to talk part in any thing 
people talked to us and some asked if we wanted to play with them both couples and single men , 

there was only one single woman that asked a single man to dance then asked another single man to dance 
later when we explored the pool area she was fooling around with the same two men kissing and rubbing each other in the Jacuzzi .

we did not go into the steam room but when into the sauna room where other people were all polite but not taking any real notice 
so you do not feel others are sizing you up , 
my wife has often been more uncomfortable in public 

so what I SAW I in sex lifes swinging party is not normal ,


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Torninhalf said:


> I was not drooling. I thought that thing would rip a woman in 2. 🤷🏼‍♀️😂


So, are you saying you would be torn in half 

I'm also going to say, I bet he is all show no grow. At least that is what I'm telling my self. 😂


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

frenchpaddy said:


> so what I SAW I in sex lifes swinging party is not normal ,


We need to keep in mind this is a TV show who’s purpose is to entertains and titilate for viewership and ratings. 

Real life swinger house parties often do not make for good TV viewing. 

Watching average to overweight, middle age balding men and middle age women with cellulite and stretch marks all hanging out eating pizza and cocktail wieners talking about college football and basketball rankings and quietly slipping off into other rooms behind closed doors won’t bring in the TV ratings to pay for the catering of the cast let alone the entire production costs and turn a profit.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I'm also going to say, I bet he is all show no grow. At least that is what I'm telling my self. 😂


It's definitely a shower and not a grower, if real. It was already "stretched out", so I doubt it would get much bigger. 

This topic though... 😖


----------

